# Venison Ring Sausage



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Mixed 50/50 of ground venison/pork butt with cure for some Maple, Stadium, Bacon Ranch, Italian, Country Style, German Bologna and Kielbasa and stuffed into 32-35mm fresh hog casings for some ring sausage. Smoked with oak/hickory/cherry with the maze smoke generator, 1 hour no smoke, 1 hour at 110º with smoke, and 2 more hours at 130º with smoke for a little more color to the casing. This was a total of 35 pounds, each flavor was done in 5 pound batches and yielded about 8 vacuum sealed packages per flavor.

Maple, Stadium, Bacon Ranch and Italian ring sausage just into the smoker.


-----

Maple, Stadium, Bacon Ranch and Italian ring sausage just before coming out of the smoker.


-----

Country Style, German Bologna and Kielbasa ring sausage just into the smoker.


-----

Country Style, German Bologna and Kielbasa ring sausage just before coming out of the smoker.



Thanks for looking!


----------

